# WESTERN MOUNTS



## SDF250 (Jan 6, 2001)

I HAVE A 99 F250 AND I AM LOOKING AT BUYING A CABLE CONTROLED 8.5 POWER ANGLE OFF AN 87 FORD .WILL I BE ABLE TO INSTALL THIS PLOW ON MY TRUCK WITHOUT PUSHING OUT THE FRONT BUMPER? ON CENTRALPARTS.COM THEY HAVE THE UNIMOUNT AND CONVENTIONAL MOUNT,WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE ? AND DOES ANYONE KNOW WHICH ONE WORKS


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I am not really sure about western. However from what I have sean in the catalogs. The 96 ish and older fords used a behind the bumper mount. While the newer superduties use the Unimount only. The Frames are very different between the 97 F 250 HD, F 350 and F Superduty, and older F series. The new design on the superduties doesn't really allow for behind the bumper install. 

I think it is going to be a very hard conversion to complete. I know from a Fisher stand point, it would be almost impossible to put a convential old style mount on the new Superduties. However we could make a new minute mount into a convential mount on a Superduty.

BTW I made a post about the difference in Ford Frames, do a search under Frames, and you can find lots of info.

Geoff


----------



## bluebyu62 (Jan 8, 2001)

Hello, first of all crest is located right in abington on rockwell road off of welsh rd. They should be able to handle all of your plowing needs/questions. I believe the unimount kit will let you mount any of their plows without pushing the bumper out.


----------



## NEAL (Dec 19, 2000)

Western uni-mount system is their newer style. The blade,pump,and lights can all be removed from the truck as one unit. All that is left on the truck is the mount. You do not need to do any thing with the bumper. The conventional mount only allows you to remove the blade. The pump and lights stay on the truck all the time. You do have to remove the bumper to put this style on and then put the bumper back and it will be spaced outward more. I dont think you can buy conventional style Western plows new anymore but im not sure. The plow from the 87 will not fit your 99.

Neal


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2001)

SDF250,

I'm positive the 87 mount will not fit your truck.

The conventional mount is for the old cable controlled plows. Pump and lights are mounted to the truck permenatly behind the bumper . The only thing that comes off the truck are the A frame and plow blade.

The Unimount is the new style. Pump, lights, A frame and plow are all one assembly and remove completely from the truck. The plow is controlled electricly via a wiring harness.

Hope that helps 

Greg


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Here is some Frame and other Plow Info, straight from Ford. Maybe it will help maybe not.

http://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/2001/268_269.pdf

Geoff


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

They will not even sell you the mount kits any more for the conventional cable controlled plows. Its a liability issue. When the crash testing started, they converted to the unimount, and that is all that is available. They will however sell the mounts one piece at a time, at a higher cost, as replacements for broken parts. If you bought all the parts for the mount, it would cost more than the new unimount, and you still would need to do some fabricating to put it on your newer truck.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Thanks Geoff,interesting reading the actual Ford specs,funny how no one follows them,but at least they exist and are avaiable.Ive seen 2 F250 Xcab PSD'here,one with a 8'2" boss V and the other with an8 ft Fisher straight blade.I guess the plow installer never looked at the spec sheet either.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

One thing you got to think about. If you overload your truck and warrenty is canceled does it hurt fisher? NO way. Does it Hurt Boss? NO. The only person it hurts is the guy that own the truck. Now several Ford Dealers will warrenty anything in the 3 year 36000 warrenty. Only very few will warrenty plow trucks on the extended warrenty. The extended warrenty isn't avaible for plow trucks, However guys buy trucks with out plows, and buy extended warrenties. Extended warrentys are sold by Ford, GM, and Dodge, However a third party company foots the bill for the warrenty work on extended warrenties. This third party company watches cost on individual trucks more than Ford does during their 3 year 36000 mile warrenty.

Now Fisher will put a plow on just about every full size truck out there. They sell and install a model for the F 150 LD, which is clearly not rated to plow with. If the Federal Goverment hadn't said no plows on Ragers or S 10s, Fisher would still sell plows for them too. Truck upfitters are in the biz to make money. Most upfitters will install a plow on any truck that a Frame kit is avaible for. In the end you have to watch out for yourself. 

If you think Ford is just playing games, I am sure GM, and Dodge are as well.

Geoff


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I know your right GM and Dodge do the same thing,I like how the Ford website has the spec sheet,I wonder if GM/Dodge has one on their site?


----------



## cwlo (Jan 6, 2000)

The previous posters are right about the older conventional plow not fitting on your new truck. The only option you have to get this plow to work is to buy the unimount mounting kit, and then adapt the old style plow to fit the newer unimount set-up. This is exactly what I did. The result will be a hybrid type plow:

You won't have to permanently carry around the pump and lift frame during the summer months like a conventional plow, but it will take a little longer to hook up/disconnect, as you'll have to disconnect the lift/angle cables, power, etc.

To make it work, you will basically have to modify the A-frame to be shorter, and wider. This requires welding. Finally,the lift/light bar frame of the newer unimount type plows needs to be purchased, and mounting welded on the a-frame for it to mount to.

In short, it took me about a 1 1/2 days to get it to work. Might be worth it, but probably not.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2001)

Geoff,

My local Fisher dealer would not install an EZ-V on my truck because of the Ford AND Fisher specs. I told him I respected him for that(he's a great guy and has done emergency work for me before on my Bobcat).

I bought my truck from a local Ford dealer that does a tremendous amount of Superduty sales and service for us local contractors. I approached the owner when I was contemplating a V plow with my warranty concerns. He told me that they would still honor any warranty issues I may have. I know he will after talking to other contractor customers with similar "out of spec" circumstances. This is my 2nd truck from them and they are a great bunch to work with.

I had the "X" code front springs installed(under warranty I might add due to front spring sag) and then a Western 8 1/2 MVP. I weighed my truck the other day at the landfill. With plow on, 800lbs. of salt, a weathergaurd tool box full of tools, full tank of fuel, me and all my s$%t in the cab, it came in at 8,865lbs.. GVW is 8,800.

I think I can live with that 

Greg


----------



## 9FT.PILES (Dec 28, 2000)

*CONV. VS. UNI - MT*

Please do not quote the entire post.
CONVENTIONAL IS PERMANENT MOUNT.W/PUMP AND LIFT FRAME BEHIND BUMPER.UNI-MOUNT IS A NEWER MOUNT WHERE THERE A 2LOOP CLEVIS FRAME ONLY UNDER THE BUMPER W/ THE ATTATCHMENT BEING PUMP,LIFT FRAME,LITES KICK-JACK AND YOUR BLADE.I WOULDNT RECCOMEND A CABLE ACTIVATED WESTERN PUMP TO ANY ONE.TRY AN 8.5 MEYER OR MORE EXPENSIVE BOSS V YOU WONT REGRET IT .

[Edited by plowking35 on 01-14-2001 at 08:50 AM]


----------



## sly (Jan 13, 2001)

GeoffDiamond,

Good info on SD250 on fleet.ford site. I tried to find same info on LD250 now known as HD150 to use on my F150. (6.5' plow remember)

If you have a chance it would be greatly appreciated if you could post the link for HD150.


Thanks in advance.

P.S. good luck with computer problem on your truck.


----------



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

info on plow package for f-150

http://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/MVE7.PDF

but there is no blueprint like these on the f-250.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

This is a link to the 97 F 250 LD. The F 150 HD is really just an F 250 LD. This link has a blueprint.

http://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/1997/c3_ps.pdf

Geoff


----------



## sly (Jan 13, 2001)

GeoffDiamond,

Thanks for the link worked great. I tried to get on the site to see same info about Meyers would not let me. Do I have to be a member? If you could just post same link but for Meyers it would be greatly appreciated and I promise I would bug you for a while.

Thanks in advance for your help.

sly


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

those links are from Ford Fleet Trucks.

Every year Ford sends those specs out to plow manufactures. To show them how to build frame kits.

Those are the proper mounting points for any brand Frame kit.

I myself would just buy the mounts from Meyer.

If you look at these drawings you will see that Ford is really the one that desings the frame kits for plow manufactures.

Geoff

[Edited by GeoffDiamond on 01-15-2001 at 06:19 PM]


----------



## sly (Jan 13, 2001)

Thanks Geoff,

And boy that was quick!!!


I will leave you alone now.


sly


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

no problem glad to help.

Geoff


----------

